# CF really freakin slow?



## kobaj (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it just me or is CF slow as heck? I mean, I first started noticing it earlier this week, but today was the final straw! Its taken over 30 seconds to load a page. I figured it was my pc, but then I asked intelcrazy and he is getting the same thing. We both have DSL/cable so whats up CF?


----------



## brian (Jan 4, 2008)

yep same here...


----------



## cybereclipse (Jan 4, 2008)

same here..


----------



## Trizoy (Jan 4, 2008)

Since im a VIP member it loads insantaneously.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 4, 2008)

Trizoy said:


> Since im a VIP member it loads insantaneously.



ha ha. 

Yes, it's been slow all day. I thought it was my ISP or somethin'.


----------



## paratwa (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, 30 seconds to load for me to.


----------



## salman (Jan 4, 2008)

yep defo really really really slow


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

i don't think it's CF... you guys have slow comps.

lol JK! yeah sometimes mine wouldn't load at all after i post something. then i just go to the homepage and click "new post" and it's fine


----------



## PabloTeK (Jan 5, 2008)

It seems to be speeding up again now, it may have just been heavy network traffic at the host's end.


----------



## TFT (Jan 5, 2008)

Glad I came upon this thread, I've just done a full scan and cleanup thinking it was my computer.


----------



## zaroba (Jan 5, 2008)

seems to be running fine now.

guess the slowness stopped.


----------



## apj101 (Jan 5, 2008)

We are aware of this issue and are working to resolve it, basically the site is getting a little too big 
Bear with us and will get this sorted.


----------



## Punk (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah,

Threads: *98,747*, Posts: *829,470*, Members: *35,319*


----------



## thebigdintx (Jan 5, 2008)

probably cause it's a saturday morning and more people than usual are accessing the pages on here...


----------



## Punk (Jan 5, 2008)

thebigdintx said:


> probably cause it's a saturday morning and more people than usual are accessing the pages on here...



We've had way more people and it was running smooth


----------



## TFT (Jan 5, 2008)

apj101 said:


> We are aware of this issue and are working to resolve it, basically the site is getting a little too big
> Bear with us and will get this sorted.



Must have done something, back up to speed. Thanks apj101 

EDIT:EDIT No, it was short lived


----------



## patrickv (Jan 5, 2008)

no, here's its adequate, not that slow.
but lately ive been using IE7 due to smilies/bold/italic and quotes not working in FF2.
ive just downloaded FF3, and it works


----------



## MatrixEVO (Jan 5, 2008)

I've double posted a couple times because of it. One time this morning, it took 3 minutes to post a thread.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jan 5, 2008)

patrickv said:


> no, here's its adequate, not that slow.
> but lately ive been using IE7 due to smilies/bold/italic and quotes not working in FF2.
> ive just downloaded FF3, and it works



I use FF2 and it works...


----------



## Shane (Jan 5, 2008)

last night this place was so damn slow for me i gave up commig back on but today it seems nice and fast again


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 5, 2008)

It's damn slow again!!
Dunno what to do...maybe just exit and begin watching Sin City again....


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2008)

It's been slow for me the past week or so, I was assuming it was just my internet since I've been having some issues with it lately.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's faster than yesterday, but still seems slower than usual.


----------



## jimmymac (Jan 5, 2008)

as has been mentioned before, the admin are aware of the problem and are looking into solving it, in the meantime you'll all just have to be a little more patient


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 5, 2008)

Same here, I've been having long loading time on the forum. Other pages work fine, what could the problem be?


----------



## Punk (Jan 5, 2008)

Tonight is my slow night... like really slow...


----------



## porterjw (Jan 5, 2008)

CF always runs slow for me. This is the only website that does so - normal browsing and multi-tasking is seamless, but for some reason, just CF.

At least it's not just me!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 5, 2008)

Download Google Web Accelerator. It caches a lot more of the webpage and really helps on slow sites.

CF seems fine to me. Occasionally it gets super slow to a point where it stops.

EDIT: OK now that you mention it, it is pretty slow.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jan 6, 2008)

Hm, I thought it was just my connection as well, it's pretty janky. Well, good to know it's being looked into.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

this is getting really annoying. i sometimes type semi long posts and after i submit, it didn't go through...


----------



## hermeslyre (Jan 6, 2008)

Hit the back button you don't have to lose it. Or Ctrl+c.


----------



## brian (Jan 6, 2008)

hey apj or ian, can we have a ETC (estimated time of completion)?


----------



## The_Beast (Jan 6, 2008)

Its getting pretty bad


----------



## Gareth (Jan 6, 2008)

It must be a server problem, hopefully will be back in a few days.


----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2008)

brian said:


> hey apj or ian, can we have a ETC (estimated time of completion)?


The problem is currently being looked into. There is currently no estimated time on when the problem will be fixed.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it just me, or it starts to get faster at night times?? (around 12:00AM US)


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 6, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Is it just me, or it starts to get faster at night times?? (around 12:00AM US)



No, it probably does since less people are on cf at night.


----------



## brian (Jan 6, 2008)

if you need help... your in luck... we just happen to be computer geeks 

lol


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a simple fix. All he needs to do is upgrade  the server to something will more bandwidth or switch to a faster host. It just all costs money.


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jan 6, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> It's a simple fix. All he needs to do is upgrade  the server to something will more bandwidth or switch to a faster host. It just all costs money.


Well done, you make assumptions without knowing the facts..


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 6, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> Well done, you make assumptions without knowing the facts..



Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jan 6, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> Care to enlighten me?


No


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not necessarily the host being to slow. It could other things as well, to me there doesn't seem to be an unusually large influx of traffic here so I would think the problem is else where.


----------



## brian (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah like a mem leak (well in linux that is a bit hard to see) could just need ot be restarted or it could have to do with Y2K8!!!! lol


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 6, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> No



O ok 

It's not a memory leak, lol. I think it is just that the server can't handle that many http requests at one time. Maybe setting a 15second limit on the "New Post" link might help.

Just wondering, is CF hosted on a dedicated server or a shared server?


----------



## patrickv (Jan 6, 2008)

hey i've noticed (at least on my connection) the banner does not load.
if it does, the word "computer forum" is way off-set and the ads "Buy.com" and "tiger direct" is way to the right ?

now thats not normal now is it ?


----------



## brian (Jan 6, 2008)

its fine here. have you tried clearing your cache?


----------



## TFT (Jan 6, 2008)

Simple really, why doesn't IAN post the problem in Computer Networking and Servers. Wer'e here to solve your problems (or make them worse)


----------



## apj101 (Jan 6, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> O ok
> 
> It's not a memory leak, lol. I think it is just that the server can't handle that many http requests at one time. Maybe setting a 15second limit on the "New Post" link might help.
> 
> Just wondering, is CF hosted on a dedicated server or a shared server?



currently its a shared server, and at this time there is no need to move to a dedicated server just yet. 

As this is a managed server Ian has little input on the status of the server it'self other than talking to the hosts  So he cant "post the issue in the network section" 

Again apologies for the inconvenience but we appreciate the continued reporting of your experience, I'll keep this thread open and it will allow us to gauge when the problem is fixed.


----------



## patrickv (Jan 6, 2008)

does anybody's CF page load like mine ?
why the ads are way to the right , as if am using a widescreen !!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2008)

patrickv said:


> does anybody's CF page load like mine ?
> why the ads are way to the right , as if am using a widescreen !!


Download FireFox and AdBlock Plus, then no more ads


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 6, 2008)

Something isn't right anyway. 
I don't want to look like a fool, or ...make assumptions without knowing the facts ...
But maybe, just maybe is this forum full? Maybe some1 should delete some old threads...
Just don't know...
Does any other forum have any similar problems?


----------



## patrickv (Jan 6, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];863116 said:
			
		

> Download FireFox and AdBlock Plus, then no more ads



i'm using FF3, these ads were always there i don't see anything wrong with em, the ones just below the banner like "webdesignforum.com" or "tigerdirect".
they were all centered on one page, now they seem to be running to the right
see image


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh that is extremely odd, it sounds like it could be a bug in FF3 since I've never had that issue with FF2, even without the AdBlock program.


----------



## patrickv (Jan 6, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];863135 said:
			
		

> Oh that is extremely odd, it sounds like it could be a bug in FF3 since I've never had that issue with FF2, even without the AdBlock program.



yeah it's a bug, cause it works in IE7 all, ads are centered.
i upgraded to FF3 cause smilies, quotes etc stopped working in FF2.
might as well use safari !!


----------



## TFT (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeahhh!, seems IE7 is the way to go, man a perfect page


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 6, 2008)

I use IE7 

I haven't noticed any slow down on CF, if I'm being honest...


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep...Perfect page, slow anyway...Not to mention bugs in formatting!
For every while left aligned text covers the right aligned text, the only fix is to refresh the page...
For some reason, IE7.0 changed its' resolution and font height...to less...
Fixed all but the formatting bug, but I use Opera and Mozilla too...
So I think I'll be able to make it through until the IE8 comes...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm... slowed down yet again. Any updates?


----------



## luckyedboy66 (Jan 7, 2008)

this isnt quite related to the subject, but did anyone else notice the buy.com ad at the top of the page didnt load properly? it works fine now, but it was messing up about 1 or 2 months ago.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 7, 2008)

patrickv said:


> does anybody's CF page load like mine ?
> why the ads are way to the right , as if am using a widescreen !!



Have you tried clearing the cache?


----------



## patrickv (Jan 7, 2008)

Motoxrdude said:


> Have you tried clearing the cache?



seems some people wasn't following up on my posts


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 7, 2008)

patrickv said:


> seems some people wasn't following up on my posts



yeah, i dont care that much to go through all those posts, lol.


----------



## porterjw (Jan 7, 2008)

Is anything being done about this? It's getting worse.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 7, 2008)

imsati said:


> Is anything being done about this? It's getting worse.






apj101 said:


> the site did crash, we are having a few issues at request that you bear with us, it may take Ian a few days to get everything totally sorted out




Patience.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm not meaning to nag and of the admins or mods, I'm just throwing in how it's behaving for me...

I've in on and off CF since about 10 or 11AM and there have been a few times when I would hit a link and it wouldn't load for like 2 minutes or more.  I know it was solely a CF problem, because none of my CF tabs would load, while I was browsing just fine on other tabs.


----------



## bit4bit (Jan 7, 2008)

I was gonna make a thread myself, then I saw this. 

IF any posts/threads of mine actually get through, it takes ages.  

I'm not waiting for 7 pages worth to load, but I'm guessing server maintenance is to blame?


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 7, 2008)

imsati said:


> Is anything being done about this? It's getting worse.


If you take the time to jsut read the thread you will see that people are working on it, ian is in constant communication with our hosts who are working to fix the issues causing the slowdowns and server crashes. They have a fairly good idea of what the problem is, fixing it is a matter of time.

Don't forget that trying to diagnose a problem, from our point of view (mods and admins) is just as difficult... we too are using the same site you are, its not magically faster for us... we have to deal with it too.



PohTayToez said:


> Hmmm... I'm not meaning to nag and of the admins or mods, I'm just throwing in how it's behaving for me...
> 
> I've in on and off CF since about 10 or 11AM and there have been a few times when I would hit a link and it wouldn't load for like 2 minutes or more.  I know it was solely a CF problem, because none of my CF tabs would load, while I was browsing just fine on other tabs.


Yes, this is consistent with other's experiences, thanks for the info



bit4bit said:


> I was gonna make a thread myself, then I saw this.
> 
> IF any posts/threads of mine actually get through, it takes ages.
> 
> I'm not waiting for 7 pages worth to load, but I'm guessing server maintenance is to blame?


Again, read the thread, other members have at least taken the time to read what we have already written, server maintenance is not to blame in this case, the problem is being sorted, it is a matter of time. please be patient.

dragon2309


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 7, 2008)

It's getting faster now


----------



## porterjw (Jan 8, 2008)

dragon2309 said:


> If you take the time to jsut read the thread you will see that people are working on it, ian is in constant communication with our hosts who are working to fix the issues causing the slowdowns and server crashes. They have a fairly good idea of what the problem is, fixing it is a matter of time.





> Again, read the thread, other members have at least taken the time to read what we have already written, server maintenance is not to blame in this case, the problem is being sorted, it is a matter of time. please be patient.



I understand that things take time to fix and that there is no specific time-frame for everything to be back to normal. A daily update would be nice even if it's just 'it's still slow-new update tomorrow'. It's hard to read a 7-page Thread when each page is taking +/-60 seconds to fully load. If I were a newcomer to these Forums and saw this lag, I'd high-tail it over to techPowerup and spend my time there instead. But I've been here for a bit, and I like it; so please pardon me for wanting our beloved Forums up and running ASAP so we may continue to assist those with questions.

Also, FWIW your responses, Dragon, seem to be a bit snippy; not something folks generally tend to expect from a Moderator, but to each their own.


----------



## paratwa (Jan 8, 2008)

People! It will get fixed when it's fixed! It's not like you are paying to come here! (at least I'm not  )

Patience!

Every forum I have ever belonged to has had this same problem from time to time, deal with it.

And I don't blame the mod's for getting snippy at all. People can't take the time to read all of the pages, and then complain when the mod's get frustrated with you for saying the same thing over and over.


----------



## brian (Jan 8, 2008)

Well if this helps...

I think it has to do with the search index or the cache since i tried to search for do you hate dell and went into advanced and looked for thread titles and it timed out on me.

Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## patrickv (Jan 8, 2008)

paratwa said:


> People! It will get fixed when it's fixed! It's not like you are paying to come here! (at least I'm not  )
> Patience!



yeah agreed, it's not like we live here, if CF doesn't work can't we just browse the net looking for news ,google etc ?


----------



## mep916 (Jan 8, 2008)

imsati said:


> FWIW your responses



FWIW? What's that mean, Jay?

EDIT: FWIW = For what it's worth? 



patrickv said:


> it's not like we live here



Speak for yourself, buddy.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 8, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Speak for yourself, buddy.


----------



## jennifer.goldson (Jan 8, 2008)

It is only slow for me when I post something. Actually, when I post I have to always go to the back button because it never loads. Then I refresh the page and my post is there anyway. This is still very annoying though.


----------



## apj101 (Jan 8, 2008)

jennifer.goldson said:


> It is only slow for me when I post something. Actually, when I post I have to always go to the back button because it never loads. Then I refresh the page and my post is there anyway. This is still very annoying though.


i bet you are on firefox  its a known bug


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry apj, it happens to me often.
IE 7.0


----------



## ian (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that this site has been transferred to a different less busy server. The speed over the past 12 or so hours seems to be ok, and is an improvement over the past few days. Thanks everybody for your patience.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 9, 2008)

ian said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that this site has been transferred to a different less busy server. The speed over the past 12 or so hours seems to be ok, and is an improvement over the past few days. Thanks everybody for your patience.



Yes. For me, the speed appears to be normal. Thanks, Ian.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 9, 2008)

Much better  Thank you!


----------



## hermeslyre (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, thanks. Much better now.


----------



## PabloTeK (Jan 9, 2008)

That's much better, cheers Ian.


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Ian!


----------



## Shane (Jan 9, 2008)

cheers ian


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 9, 2008)

Cheers Ian!


----------

